# Critique this buck for me, please?



## denimndoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum - was on GoatWeb although I didn't hang out there often. At any rate, I have a 07 buck that I was wanting to get some opinions on. This is not the best photo and he isn't posed, I'm not a show-person so I don't manipulate them for photos nor would I know how...hope it's good enough for an evaluation by those of you who have experience inspecting the them.

I'm just wanting an idea of his conformation and if he has any flaws that I may be missing.

TIA


----------



## denimndoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, yes, he does have a scur.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know nothing about judging or large goats for that matter - 

How old is he in this picture?

He is a cutie!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

it is hard to judge with him standing the way he is. the best way to get a pic of a buck that you don't set up is to wait till he has been laying down for a while. then go out to him, usually when they get up they have to pee & will streach out. that is when i get pic of my baby bucks. it almost looks like they are set up.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

if you could get some pictures from the side and back that would be better. Its hard to tell at that angle. The two things i noticed right off the bat are his chine looks weak and his rump is steep. but he looks to have good breed chacter he has a pretty face and nice ears. and color! 
beth


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Beth is right. But he does look long and dairy.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Beth is right, but I love love love love his coloring!


----------



## denimndoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone...

I'll have to get a more recent, better photo. He's a lot more bucky now!

I do have this photo from before I brought him home. He was younger, but I think the photo might be better.










Then again, he's not standing square so it might not help at all.

Maybe in the next few days I can go out and get a better picture. The problem is that he's in love with me :roll: so every time I get close he runs up to me so he can pee on me. :roll: :roll:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i agree with beth also. what i will add is he does have good feet & legs also.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, but even standing squared, I am afraid he would still look femenine and wavy topline. He does have nice color, but I would look for a more manly guy. Even at that age, a buck should more manly. Just my opinion though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

from that shot he looks to have a good rear escutcheon. Hope he passes that onto his daughters.

Now from both picks his topline doesn't look very level BUT if you breed him to a doe with a good topline then that should councel it out so to speak.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Stacey could be right, of course you won't know until ha has some daughters on the ground. When you choose does to breed him to make sure they have level toplines. You never want to breed two animals with the same fault together, because that will just intensify that fault. 
They same goes the other way too, if you have a doe with great pasturns and a buck with great pasturns, chances are their kids' pasturns will be great.
beth


----------



## denimndoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok...I don't even know what the chine is, or did you mean chin? I didn't catch that the first time around.

When I bought him the owner shaved him without telling me she was going to do it - it wasn't my choice. Here he is now, in all his glory. He'll be 8 months old in a few days.



















Of course, it's cold so he's puffed up. I didn't remember to get a photo from behind and I could probably get a better one of his head.

Anyway, do these help any?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

the back is broken up into four partsm the withers (the bump over the shoulders) the chine right behind the withers usually about six inches lon) the loin which is behind the chine and the strongest part of the back) and the rump his hip bones to his pin bones) he looks a bit dippy through his chine area. he still looks a bit steep in the rump. That may or may not level out a little as he gets older and matures. 
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What does his dam look like? I'd like to say that just because your buck doesn't have the greatest conformation doesn't mean he can't be a great buck. Some of the UGLIEST bucks in the history of dairy goats have thrown some of the NICEST daughters. My buck comes from a line of gangly bucks, but all the does in his line are drop dead gourgeous. I'm not saying your buck is ugly, I'm just saying that if you have confidence in the line that the buck will be alright.
Your guy? He is a little feminine but they do grow out of that. He is very tall, but he doens't quite have the length to match that. If you set him up you can get his topline to look better. He has very good body capacity


----------



## denimndoo (Nov 27, 2007)

This is his sire (pardon his faux pas):










This is his dam:









Wow - you really do learn something new every day. I've had goats nearly my entire life (although never involved in show) and I'd never heard that before.

His dam's pedigree looks like this:
SIRE: CH CIRCLE BZ'S GORBASH 
DAM: CORNHUSKER-ACRES BABY RUTH
SIRE'S SIRE: CASQUETTE SMOTH L COMET
SIRE'S DAM: GODDARD FARM FAUSTINA
DAM'S SIRE: GOLDTHWAIT RENOIR *B 
DAM'S DAM: CORNHUSKER-ACRES SNICKERS

Sire's:
SIRE: A PROVERBIAL CAPRINE ROCKY ROAD 
DAM: FREE SPIRIT WALKIN ON SUNSHINE 
SIRE'S SIRE: CH GODDARD FARM LS NEPTUNE 
SIRE'S DAM: GODDARD FARM CALIOPE CAPER 
DAM'S SIRE: MT. PLEASURE GEE WHIZ 
DAM'S DAM: WHISPER RIDGE FANCY PANTS


----------

